# Looking: Middle Ga



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2021)

Looking for a small club, 10 members or less, in or around Warner Robins.

Whatcha got?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2021)

BERN said:


> Hi Mr. Mills. I am looking in the same area. Please let me know if you run into anyone that would take a couple of members and I will do the same.


Ok, you know who I am


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 11, 2021)

Back to top, still looking.

Herd and land management a must.  Camp with water and electricity would be great.  Not looking for a place where folks are out riding ATVs all day disturbing wildlife.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 6, 2021)

Btt,,,, still looking for a club


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 24, 2021)

Btt


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 10, 2021)

Still looking


----------



## rjgause (Jul 27, 2021)

1 opening in north Crawford co, not cheap with restrictions.  If interested give me a call, 478-952- 9388..  Robert


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 27, 2021)

rjgause said:


> 1 opening in north Crawford co, not cheap with restrictions.  If interested give me a call, 478-952- 9388..  Robert


I just joined a club last week, thanks for contacting me


----------

